# Connecting Fluval FX5 to 17mm lily pipes?



## George Farmer (8 Mar 2010)

Does anyone have any experience, or have any info about connecting an FX5 to 17mm lily pipes?

The FX5 comes supplied with 25mm anti-kink ribbed hosing go I guess I'd be looking at some sort of adaptor.

To be honest I've not even opened the box so am not sure if I can replace the hose entirely?

Any thoughts welcome!

Cheers.


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2010)

Hey George.
I tried this and found you need to entirely change the piping (that's a mixed blessing as I found it stole back 500lph in flow). 
The adapters you need aren't cheap, I got mine from a pond supply place and seem to remember them being about Â£8 each. 
Ideally you'd want to split the outlet in two and use two sets of lilys, I did this with a pair of 13mm lillys to see if it was practical and found the flow to be only about 700lph less than the standard fluval outlet, I'd imagine that a pair of 17mm lillys would be much better.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Mar 2010)

Thanks, Gareth.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2010)

I cant for the life of me find a link to it, but my local MA has a hose connector that has staggered sizes and you just cut off the part that fits smaller hoses to the point at which the hose size you need is at the end.

Sorry that really doesn't make sense, its a pond connector.

Sam


----------



## dkm (13 Mar 2010)

You dont mean something like this Sam:

[




http://www.oasisaquarium.co.uk/catalogu ... p1838.asp#

Just an idea.

Dave


----------



## Themuleous (13 Mar 2010)

Thats the badger, Dave. Cheers    

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Mar 2010)

Are the Fluval hoses ribbed?  How do their fittings stop water tracking along the threads and leaking?  Would a simple hose connector maybe not do this?

If Fluval do a fitting that connects their ribbed hose to a threaded connection then you can get all sorts of hose fittings of all diameters that will screw onto it for any diameter fitting.


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

Hello George I have never had experience with linking lily pipes to the out let of a fx5 but I have had experience when it comes to using an adaptor to resize the pipes. DONT resize the pipe going in as I have tryed to resize it to 16/22 and it just crushed the pipe and sucked it flat. I have the outlet on 16/22 connected to a ehem spray bar. I can supply pictures if that helps.


----------



## Nick16 (14 Jun 2010)

i would love to see pics... 

how bad has the new tubing effected your flow?


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

ermm not much at all. instead of the normal out let which I don't think is the best i have opted for a eheim spray bar kit which does the job . also just bought another fx5 will compare the two as the one i just got has the original pipes and out let


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

spray bar mounted vertical alone the back of the tank.


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and the tank with only one MH working


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

hope this helps


----------

